# Election Day, Get Out And Vote



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I posted this on another thread but thought more people might read it here. Quotes from the hill!

"I won."

- Barack Obama

January 23, 2009

"Let me just say it this way, the Democrats will retain the majority in the House of Representatives. We have a huge - we have, what, 54-, 55-vote majority. We had a swing in the last two elections of 110 seats. We will - I am not yielding one grain of sand. We are fighting for every seat.

But we are ready. And in the past when there have been these swings, it has been when people have not been ready. We've won our elections. We've won our special elections. We just recently took a seat that had never been Democratic since it was created at the time of the Civil War.

So Democrats are ready. We are confident about what we have done for the American people. We have to get out there. We have been working hard, now we have to go out. We said we were going to do certain things, we did them, and now we have to go talk about what we have done."

- Nancy Pelosi

February 28, 2010

"[W]e're gonna punish our enemies and we're gonna reward our friends who stand with us on issues that are important to us."

- Barack Obama

October 25, 2010

Go vote, my friends. Go vote.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, I just returned from the polls and was disappointed in the number of people that I saw there. It is important for people to get out and vote. Like the bumper sticker says, "Don't Vote... Don't B&tch"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought I was getting all mixed up shinrunner. I just posted on another of yours then came to this one and it was the same. That's ok though a get out and vote is a good reminder. So I'll post the same reaction.



> "[W]e're gonna punish our enemies





> I thought polticians were simply supposed to defeat opponents. Now Barack says he is going to punish people -- fellow Americans? This commy needs to go. If anyone needs to be punished it's him, but for sound reason -- treason.


The only thing I will change is the idea about get out and vote. You know how you hear the adds that say it doesn't make any difference how you vote but vote. Idiots. Of course it makes a difference how you vote. If you voted for Obama in 08 and your not any smarter today stay home.

The founding fathers who said only property owners should vote had a good idea. Today it should perhaps read only tax payers should vote.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> The founding fathers who said only property owners should vote had a good idea. Today it should perhaps read only tax payers should vote.


The idea of only allow tax payers to vote rings true for many people. It only sounds right. However, this is why Portland, Maine is contemplating allowing tax-paying noncitizens to vote in local elections. After all, those folks are paying money into the government. Shouldn't they have a say as to how those monies are spent?

Would you support this idea? Who would you rather have vote: A) a U.S. citizen that doesn't pay taxes, or B) a noncitizen that owns a home, holds a good job, and pays taxes?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Would you support this idea? Who would you rather have vote: A) a U.S. citizen that doesn't pay taxes, or B) a noncitizen that owns a home, holds a good job, and pays taxes?


No I wouldn't support that, there would need to be a line stateing that they would also have to be a tax paying citizen, which is as it should be!



Plainsman said:


> The only thing I will change is the idea about get out and vote. You know how you hear the adds that say it doesn't make any difference how you vote but vote. Idiots. Of course it makes a difference how you vote. If you voted for Obama in 08 and your not any smarter today stay home.


On another forum comment page everyone was extolling about getting out to vote and one person said that you should vote with your heart. Boy, did that send a chill up my spine. I think that is what a lot of people have been doing. First check out the person you are interested in voting for, then vote with your head/brain don't do like a lot of these people and just vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Once in a while he slips and tells the truth. Now he is backing of fast. To know him is to dislike him. That should be clear to everyone now.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE69929420101101


> President Barack Obama said on Monday he should not have used the word "enemies" to describe his political opponents


No I wouldn't support non citizens voting BigDaddy. That undermines this nation. How would you like to have a bunch of al-Qaeda voting in America. You may think that's funny, but it would leave us open to our enemies. This showcases how liberal minds do not work. Some very kind people maybe come up with that idea, but it's total foolishness and without sound thought.



> one person said that you should vote with your heart


Sure vote with your heart if you have no brains. I don't mean that to be demeaning I am serious. Politics and religion all go down the tubes when you follow your heart. I am leaving the ELCA because they are kind but brainless. They now want to accept everything. They are withdrawing their missionaries because they think everyone is saved. Their heads have turned to mush and they are being led by a total fool (Bishop Hanson). Luther said by sound reason and scripture. All I can say to guys who think with their heart is "where the heck is your Y chromosome?

You can be kind and have sound thought both. If you go to vote today please leave the touchy feely home and think.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman wrote:



> No I wouldn't support non citizens voting BigDaddy. That undermines this nation. How would you like to have a bunch of al-Qaeda voting in America. You may think that's funny, but it would leave us open to our enemies. This showcases how liberal minds do not work. Some very kind people maybe come up with that idea, but it's total foolishness and without sound thought.


So, can we gather from your comments that anybody that offers an opinion different than yours is a "liberal"? How is it that you are all-knowing enough to ascertain that this is a "liberal" or "conservative" proposal?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BigDaddy said:


> Would you support this idea? Who would you rather have vote: A) a U.S. citizen that doesn't pay taxes, or B) a noncitizen that owns a home, holds a good job, and pays taxes?


Why would we have to limit our choices to A or B. I'll pick C) a U.S. Citizen that does pay taxes, or spouse of said taxpayer if he or she has not filed taxes.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, like most ideas, the devil is in the details. Let me ask a couple of questions:

For those of you who think that only a person that pays taxes should be allowed to vote, what kind of "taxes" are you talking about? Are we talking just income taxes? What about property taxes? Sales taxes? Taxes on my boat or camper? What do you do in a state like SD that doesn't have income taxes?

Next, how would you validate one's tax paying status on election day? Would you make all voters bring in a copy of that year's income tax form?

Somebody would need to verify that the tax information is valid and that a person paid enough tax to be a "tax payer". Who is going to do that? Now we are talkning about increasing the size of goverment because it will take a fair number of people to do that. I thought that you conservatives were against growing government. Where would the funding come from for these additional people? Oh, that's right.... taxes.

Now let's talk about the citizenship idea. For this one, I have a few more questions. First, does anybody know how a non-resident gets a drivers license? I would assume that they would need a drivers license to drive a vehicle in the U.S. if they are here on a work visa. Does their license have any special emblem on it or other way to identify them as a non-citizen? I say this because I simply needed to show my drivers license at the polls this morning to vote.

Last, I know that conservatives are all about local control. If a county or city decided that non-citizens could vote in a local election for local officials, would you still oppose it? After all, they could be paying local property taxes. Would you be ok with a non-resident voting in a local election if they had a drivers license and could prove that they paid local taxes like everybody else?

Just wondering...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The federal government says now that you must be a U. S. citizen to vote, and I want to stay that way.

You asked how I know it's a liberal idea. I know it's a liberal idea because a conservative would never come up with something that stupid. I don't think liberals do it for a touchy feely reason either. I believe they do it because they know those that want to damage this nation will vote liberal. They do it for the vote. Liberals would like to weaken our defense, presto many non residents would also like to weaken it. Liberals want more welfare, presto those who want to live off the productive will vote for it. How many other nations let Americans vote in their elections? I can't believe anyone would even take this serious. The people who proposed it should be watched by our CIA and Homeland Security very close.


----------

